# Necrons 6th ed not as good as anticipated



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Now I may get odd looks from people for saying this, but I don't think that necrons are as good as everyone though, don't get me wrong they are better but so are a lot of other armies.

So overwatch snap fir all that will benefit us, and the Hammer of wrath for our Jump infantry and monstrous creature etc. you probably know about all the things which now help necrons, not to mention hull point.

I've only played 2 small games of 6th ed and although not serious I have learnt several things from it, such as necrons are at a major disadvantage at not having psycic powers, a lot of them are very good, and can take out a lot of good stuff, I may be restarting my CSM army purely to use them. Gloom Prisms on a spyder wll now be used a lot more me thinks. 

Fighting things like terminators is going to harder - the main way I used to do that was with lychguard w/ swords. but now that they are only Ap3 you either go for sword and survive with a 4++ or take a scythe and die pretty quickly. However it is probably going to be hard for pretty much everyone, and the fact the rods of the covenant are now Ap2 in close combat may counter this.

Kitting out courts and overlords needs to been done much more carfully now, If you take crypteks all the time they can just be challenged and taken out or just not get their attacks. Taking a phase shifter is much more needed, but its whether you have 40pts to spend on it or not, or whether to take a warcythe - I know some of you are thinking why aren't you always taking them? Well because its 10pts I can spend on something else and I am not going to be assaulting with it if he's attached to warriors. I was challeneged by an avatar and was crushed before my overlord could harm it, but saying that I guess I could have just declined the challenge but then my warriors would have also got hammered.

The 2d6 charge range isn't great for necrons as on averag you are going to get a 7 so you are going to be mor likely to get to us. Rapid fire and overwatch may counter this but I haven't had ample opportunityto test this.

And finally, a lot of the unique necron powers have been given to all predominantly the sweeping with a scythe, but also anrakyr's mind of the machine is a psycic power I believe, and just like Trazyn, all warlords can capture objective - or at least have the chance to be able to.

There is probably much more that I have missed and probably in bigger games it may cancel itself out.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

....yes you have missed...well a lot. Firstly mind in the machine is not a psychic power nor was it ever. Also I have 3 words for you. Valtaic staff, warsythe. Or does the idea of auto removing monoliths and land raiders and ap1 CC weapons not seem over powered? Note the range limitation of the staff is irrelevant when combined with the changes to the FaQ and the night scythe. 

There is a fair amount to complain about this edition, but for Fu&^ sakes necron power level is not one of them (Note I play necrons and even I am disgusted by some of the changes in the FaQ and rule book). Necrons are fine just change your unit selection and you will be unstoppable in many a game.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

LukeValantine said:


> There is a fair amount to complain about this edition, but for Fu&^ sakes necron power level is not one of them (Note I play necrons and even I am disgusted by some of the changes in the FaQ and rule book). Necrons are fine just change your unit selection and you will be unstoppable in many a game.


I gotta say, from what I've red of the 6th Ed Rulebook and the Necron FAQ I have to agree with this.

If assaults have you worried, take Tesla Immortals and Overwatch all day long. Every hit you get counts as two.

Fighting Terminators with Necrons should still being the same. You still die if they reach you, you still kill them if the fail that 2+ armor save. Torrent them with fire, Tesla will again help. Or as you said, use Rods of the Covenant

Psychic powers got you down? Ally with Blood Angles, take a Librarian. Hell, you can even take some Terminators to go crush other Terminators with.


----------



## Archaon18 (Feb 17, 2012)

Dawnstar;1250224. Every hit you get counts as THREE.[/quote said:


> It's 2 _additional_ hits.
> Plus Night Scythes are so much better, owing to FAQ. What I'm going to do is take both CSM and Crons, or maybe even Blood angels just so I can have a unit of Warriors on BS4 Overwatch.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Archaon18 said:


> It's 2 _additional_ hits.


That makes it even better.... Each hit a Tesla weapon scores while firing Overwatch gives 3 instead. Do any infantry get Twin-Linked Tesla?


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Nope, but the 5+ jinx save jet biker necrons do.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Power Axe - +1 Strength. Ap2. Strikes last.
Warscythe - +2 Strength. Ap1. Strikes second to last. Ap1. 2D6 penetration.

Luke - he meant that Mind in the Machine has become available to all armies due to a power from the Telekinesis (or maybe Telepathy) discipline with the same effect.

Allying with a Librarian will do jack shit to stop Psychic Powers, as you have to put a T4, 2 wound model with no Invulnerable save within 6" of a guy with some really quite nasty powers, and who can also potentially pick out models with his shooting, even if you're not at the front of a unit. Even then you only have a 50% chance to stop the power.

I'm guessing the psychic powers falcoso's worried about are the ones coming from Eldrad Ulthran, my Pyromancer Daemon Prince, and my as-yet-undetermined Thousand Sons. All of these models will be hard to get within 6" of, I can assure you.

The Voltaic Staff however... now that is a son of a bitch.

Equally awesome and amusing is the doubling of FOC at 2000pts. That's right, you can now take FOUR Royal Courts. Four Harps of Dissonance. Four Veils of Darkness. Four Chronometrons!

Midnight


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

How do you get BS:4 overwatch? In addition, Necrons have no Battle Brothers, so the allies are always "enemy" detachments. They will not help you fight off Psychic Powers, as the Psychic Hood only helps Deny the Witch for friendly units.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

MidnightSun said:


> Dawnstar - he meant that Mind in the Machine has become available to all armies due to a power from the Telekinesis (or maybe Telepathy) discipline with the same effect.


While I didn't catch that, I believe it was Luke who mentioned it. 



MidnightSun said:


> Allying with a Librarian will do jack shit to stop Psychic Powers, as you have to put a T4, 2 wound model with no Invulnerable save within 6" of a guy with some really quite nasty powers, and who can also potentially pick out models with his shooting, even if you're not at the front of a unit. Even then you only have a 50% chance to stop the power.


While there's not much Necrons can do to stop Psychic Powers, my point was that if he wants access to them all he has to do is add a Librarian. Maybe even something like this as an ally detachment: 

Codex: Blood Angels
1x Librarian in Terminator Armour
-Storm Shield
-Unleash Rage, Blood Lance or Rulebook Powers

5x TH/SS Terminators

Stormraven Gunship
-TL-MM
-TL Lascannon

5x Scouts
-4x Sniper Rifles
-Missile Launcher
-Camo Cloaks

670 points

Gives you access to Psychic Powers (including the BRB ones), a solution to Terminators, something that can reliably take out other Fliers, and a way to snipe Characters from units as well as hold an objective

Not saying this is perfect or anything, but there are now ways to help solve an armies weakness in 6th Edition if you think about them


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Im sorry but in a vehicle heavy erra of Warhammer, and hull points, your gauss weapons always glancing on a 6 those three hull points disappear pretty freaking fast.

I played a 1000 point game yesterday and all i took was a lord with resorb and warriors (only because those were the models I had with me) and the guard player I played against by the top of three had 1 troop squad left. I was able to get enough glancing hits that all his vehicles were useless.

Call it lucky rolling, call it what ever you like but in bigger games Necron shooting is going to be able to wreck vehicles.

But really what kind of 'buff' where you looking for? did you expect them to be unstoppable? The only army I think that got 'Poon Swaddled' are the Tyranids.


----------



## H0RRIDF0RM (Mar 6, 2008)

falcoso said:


> Now I may get odd looks from people for saying this, but I don't think that necrons are as good as everyone though, don't get me wrong they are better but so are a lot of other armies.
> 
> So overwatch snap fir all that will benefit us, and the Hammer of wrath for our Jump infantry and monstrous creature etc. you probably know about all the things which now help necrons, not to mention hull point.
> 
> ...


Catacomb Command Barge can now make charge attacks...

Volataic Staff is excellent for its point cost.

Destroyer Lord can join any unit and give it preferred enemy...

Nemesor Zhandrekh is much better with revised usr...

Deathmarks can blast away characters with rapid fire sniper...

Flayed Ones can wreck vehicles with mass S4 attacks...

Warscythe is AP1 and armor bane...

With the improvements to Gauss and Jet Bikes, tomb blades just got better...

Destroyer models only miss on the roll of a 2 now...

Annihilation Barge / Tesla Destructors are solid anti-fllyer units, and improved overall...

Night Scythes and Doom Sycthes are solid flyers and we can take them at a cheap price in mass...

The Monolith just become more resilient due to new vehicle damage chart and hull points...

3 rolls of a 6 from Gauss will wrecked 90% of the vehicles in 40k...

Ctan and Tomb Spyders can now make better use of cover and Tomb Spyders especially benifit from the new MC rules.

IMO opinion the only thing that we lost was Imotekh, because he's not as clutch as he use to be.

So I'm not to sure what game you're playing.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

H0RRIDF0RM said:


> Flayed Ones can wreck vehicles with mass S4 attacks...


You made some good points, but they were voided right here because you advocated Flayed Ones. Get outside.

I disagree with the internet on 'Gauss is the end of all vehicles, ever'. It's not hard to escape from Necron frickin' Warriors, so just how are you getting those 27 Gauss shots into a Rhino? They can be tied up, shot down, run away from, scared away, made to kill each other, or just forced to stand there and look confused.

Oh I'll be having fun with Telepathy.

Midnight


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Warriors? Who mentioned warriors. A necron army can be made to bleed gauss weapons if a person wishes to, and much of it can hit you at 24-30" (See change to rapid fire). So how does one intend to avoid being hit at 30" by a assortment of varying gauss weapons? (I should know I primarily use gauss weapons). Fact is a 15 man warrior unit jumping out of a night scythe will generate the 3+ glances it needs to wreck most vehicles...and sadly enough many armies stand a very little chance of retaliating until after the fact. If they throw a voltaic staff into the mix then you may as well just remove your land raider or leman russ tank when you see the night scythes roll in.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Oh yeah, rapid fire on the move now...

Well, shit. I guess it's back to screening and plain old infantry destruction.

Midnight


----------



## The Sturk (Feb 3, 2012)

MidnightSun said:


> You made some good points, but they were voided right here because you advocated Flayed Ones. Get outside.
> 
> I disagree with the internet on 'Gauss is the end of all vehicles, ever'. It's not hard to escape from Necron frickin' Warriors, so just how are you getting those 27 Gauss shots into a Rhino? They can be tied up, shot down, run away from, scared away, made to kill each other, or just forced to stand there and look confused.
> 
> ...


Nightscythes, Ghost Arks and Veils of Darkness.

Not to mention Tomb Blades with Gauss Blasters could very well become Anti-Tank if used right (and with good rolls).

Still, the Barge and Dest-Teks are still are most reliable way for removing vehicles.


----------



## OMNOMNOMIVORE (May 31, 2012)

well, tesla got buffed for sure, even more so for tesla with the rule that lets it hit multiple units(cant remember the name, arc or something), as this works on overwatch too. (unless I am an idiot and vehicles cant overwatch)


----------



## Kastle (Feb 28, 2010)

so the Necron dex will be able to bring more flyers then anyone...one being a dedicated transport, and seeing as the only thing in a codex that has the skyfire rule is the hydra flak tank, and only one gun emplacement in fortifications...makes them unlikely to be killed...


----------



## OMNOMNOMIVORE (May 31, 2012)

Kastle said:


> so the Necron dex will be able to bring more flyers then anyone...one being a dedicated transport, and seeing as the only thing in a codex that has the skyfire rule is the hydra flak tank, and only one gun emplacement in fortifications...makes them unlikely to be killed...


not true, flyers are on even ground when shooting at one another, and plenty of armies have flyers. also, its not like ground based troops have no hope of hitting flyers, they can get lucky and roll sixes.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

So snap fire is the end of the world for assault armies, who will never be viable again, but flyers are impossibru to kill and no army without a Hydra stands a chance?

Doesn't figure.

Midnight


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

So let me get this straight, your Necrons are not good against Terminators and you didn't get Psychic powers because your army is already balanced to not need them. Mmmmk... k:


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

I have checked the FAQ now and seen rods of the covennant that are now AP2 so that would help. I'm not saying that we need pshycic powers, just that they are a bitch and that because we don't have any psykers we can only get rid of them on a 6 unless we are within 3'' of a gloom prism. With the terminator thing we are probably better - I hadn't seen the FAQ when I wrote the original post, but the shield and sword thing is irritating.

Voltaic staff, while amazing as the rule is in the rule book, I'm assuming there will be new codicies which will be getting Haywire weapons, and definately some getting haywire grenades.

If flyers go into hover mode they can be shot at normally - they become fast skimmers (just a general thing and I know the necron flyers are amazing in 6th ed, assuming no one saw any of my other posts on them)

And as I said at the start - or at least implied. They are by far one of the best armies in the codex, but from what I have heard some people saying they have been acting like they don't have any bad sides in the new codex, however even I think they are a very powerful army now.

Also why take blood angels as an alliance for psykers, when you can take chaos and be at a better alliance with them - apart from CC purposes?


----------



## sverigesson (Sep 21, 2011)

OMNOMNOMIVORE said:


> (unless I am an idiot and vehicles cant overwatch)


Well, I certainly wasn't going to say anything, but since you mentioned it...

Just kidding. But yeah, vehicles can't overwatch.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

But the guys inside of it can!


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

And Necron flyers can't hover. They do however have invasion beams, and can debark at up to 36" movement.


----------



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

Trouble with Terminators? Do you know my good friends Doomsday Arc, and Doomscythe? They have very nice AP1 weapons that can hit multiple models...

And who needs those silly spell casters... whatever they can do, we can do better... we have the technology.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Yeah guess, so but they were the main problems that I had in the small game, as I said it will probably balance out with a bigger game, it even says in the rule book an average gam should be about 2000pts. Why can't scythes hover though? I can't find anything in the FAQ about it.


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

Obyron certainly went from Meh to one of the better duelists in the game.


----------



## The Sturk (Feb 3, 2012)

falcoso said:


> Yeah guess, so but they were the main problems that I had in the small game, as I said it will probably balance out with a bigger game, it even says in the rule book an average gam should be about 2000pts. Why can't scythes hover though? I can't find anything in the FAQ about it.


Just pump Tesla fire into them. In small point games, you should have A-Barges, at least 2.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Yeah... kinda need to get mine finished...


----------



## sverigesson (Sep 21, 2011)

falcoso said:


> Why can't scythes hover though? I can't find anything in the FAQ about it.


It's not in the FAQ, its in the flyer rules. In particular, only flyers with the type "Flyer (Hover)" can enter hover mode.


----------



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

sverigesson said:


> It's not in the FAQ, its in the flyer rules. In particular, only flyers with the type "Flyer (Hover)" can enter hover mode.


Both types of Scythes are also "Super-Sonic"

The rules state that a super-sonic flyer may NEVER hover.

This also means that no one can ever embark upon a Nightscythe during the game. Witch is odd because it says it may hold Jump Infantry, and Jet Bikes, but no Jump Infantry Squad or Jet Bike can start the game inside them... I guess that rule must be for Apoc games.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Pg 410, MRB. No H in the special rules. Therefore it can't hover.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Ahh... curious, wyy can't you re-embark on them then, surely if you don't move the embarking squad and move the night scythe ove to it 12'' you should be able to get on can you not, I think I need to re-read the hover rules.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

> They are by far one of the best armies in the codex, but from what I have heard some people saying they have been acting like they don't have any bad sides in the new codex, however even I think they are a very powerful army now.


While they are a very good army they still suffer from the same weakness as in 5th Ed, horde assault armies. You cannot, simply cannot, kill enough to stop the enemy from hitting your lines and once they do you are getting annihilated. Reanimation Prots are all well and good but as you have to take morale first the chances are that you are going to fail it and get run down. If that happens, you don't get RP or Ever Living, nothing.

Take all templates you say, great. Overwatch as much as you can, sure. With the way movement and especially assault moves work right now you are going to get charged by turn 2, possibly 3 at latest. And barring lucky rolls, you will lose in h2h every time.

Now against any other type of army, the bots rock out with their cocks out and I won't even front about that. But hordes are going to roll us 75% of the time without trying.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

falcoso said:


> Now I may get odd looks from people for saying this, but I don't think that necrons are as good as everyone though, don't get me wrong they are better but so are a lot of other armies.
> 
> So overwatch snap fir all that will benefit us, and the Hammer of wrath for our Jump infantry and monstrous creature etc. you probably know about all the things which now help necrons, not to mention hull point.
> 
> ...


Or the problems you are stating are minor and/or not actually problems.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

Iron Angel said:


> lolwut, Necrons have no Psyker powers. None. MitM is not a psyker power. And yes, Bargelords got a massive boost with Chariot rules. So what? Thats an extra heap of points on your overlord to make it so he can't join any units and be a force multiplier.


He never said psychic powers, you said that. He just said powers.


----------



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

falcoso said:


> but also anrakyr's mind of the machine is a psycic power I believe





Eleven said:


> He never said psychic powers, you said that. He just said powers.


He did in fact use the term Psychic power... witch it is not.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Mind in the Machine is now available to all armies in the form of a Psychic Power from the Telepathy Discipline, number 3: Puppet Master. It's taking the unique Necron things out of the book and letting everyone else have them.

That's what he meant.

Midnight


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

MidnightSun said:


> Mind in the Machine is now available to all armies in the form of a Psychic Power from the Telepathy Discipline, number 3: Puppet Master. It's taking the unique Necron things out of the book and letting everyone else have them.
> 
> That's what he meant.
> 
> Midnight


Good on mid night for being able to read for context.

Exactly what I would expect from a fellow word bearer. Ps, are you as pumped as I am for being able to run a proper word bearers army with actual daemons in it? I am still waiting for the chaos codex to drop.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

I would just like to point out that I wrote my original post before the FAQs came out, hence this post :



falcoso said:


> I have checked the FAQ now and seen rods of the covennant that are now AP2 so that would help. I'm not saying that we need pshycic powers, just that they are a bitch and that because we don't have any psykers we can only get rid of them on a 6 unless we are within 3'' of a gloom prism. With the terminator thing we are probably better - I hadn't seen the FAQ when I wrote the original post, but the shield and sword thing is irritating.
> 
> Voltaic staff, while amazing as the rule is in the rule book, I'm assuming there will be new codicies which will be getting Haywire weapons, and definately some getting haywire grenades.
> 
> ...


About the cryptek things, yeah I was stupid for putting that - its most likely going to be one attck that is at S4, not exactly going to win that challenge. And when I say Mind of the machine is now a pshycic power, I don't mean a power necrons can use, that would be stupid, I meant one that is in the new disciplines, open for most other armies to use.

Gloom prisms only effect friendly units withi 3'', so they will have to hug other units when I peronally try and keep them with scarabs to make use of scarab hive.

Assault armies are definately a bitch yeah, but with new rapid fire, take from the front wound allocation and overwatch, the blow has certainly be softened, not by much but a little.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

OK, I misunderstood the last part of the thing, I apologize. Just reread it and now get what you mean.

Yes, I agree that them giving all the cool Necron tricks to everyone else is complete bullshit, but theres really nothing that can be done about it, unfortunately. At least we don't have to roll for PotW?


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Very true, our science will crush thinking very hard!!!


----------



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

MidnightSun said:


> Mind in the Machine is now available to all armies in the form of a Psychic Power from the Telepathy Discipline, number 3: Puppet Master. It's taking the unique Necron things out of the book and letting everyone else have them.
> 
> That's what he meant.
> 
> Midnight


Oh well I feel dumb too... I never actually read the Psychic Powers because neither of my armies can use them.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

To be honest I've only read a couple of them


----------



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

MidnightSun said:


> It's taking the unique Necron things out of the book and letting everyone else have them.


So after thinking about this your right... and it's just not Mind in the Machine. In fact they have given a lot of the Necron's old tricks to the Imperium.

WBB/RP: Let's give this to 3 special humans! (Yorrick, Saint Celestine, and Justicar Thawn) and lets make two of them better at it then the Necrons!

Ignoring Invulnerable saves: Hey let's take this away form Necrons completely and give it to the Grey Knights! go go Vindicare Assassins!

Ignoring 2d6 Armor Pen: Hey Lets take this away form Necrons and give it to Blood Angels, Grey Knights, and SM!!!

If the next Imperium Codex has Guass weapons I'm going to flip some tables...


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

And the necrons now have: Heavy 4 SP AR:14 that jinks. Armorbane on a Chariot. A flyer that can go 36" and debark "counts as moving" squads. All our open topped Transports a:13 and 4 SP. The Royal Court of nastiness. Tesla. I think we're good. I do miss the melta immunity for living metal. Sad, somehow.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Warscythes were just awesome in the last codex, they're ok now, however they are the only AP2 weapn which isn't unwieldy that I know of.


----------



## pantat (May 15, 2011)

falcoso said:


> Warscythes were just awesome in the last codex, they're ok now, however they are the only AP2 weapn which isn't unwieldy that I know of.


AP1 no? :biggrin:


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Da Joka said:


> So after thinking about this your right... and it's just not Mind in the Machine. In fact they have given a lot of the Necron's old tricks to the Imperium.
> 
> WBB/RP: Let's give this to 3 special humans! (Yorrick, Saint Celestine, and Justicar Thawn) and lets make two of them better at it then the Necrons!
> 
> ...


To be fair Celestine has always had a mechanic that let her come back to life, it's just better now and doesn't rob the army of Faith Points anymore.


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

Not to mention the get up mechanic has been around with bionics for longer than necrons have been around.


----------



## The Sturk (Feb 3, 2012)

falcoso said:


> Warscythes were just awesome in the last codex, they're ok now, however they are the only AP2 weapn which isn't unwieldy that I know of.


If anything, they are better now with AP1.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Armorbane, +1 to damage chart, usually striking at S7 A3. AKA, guaranteed dead vehicle.


----------



## Sothot (Jul 22, 2011)

Considering we've completely kicked Dark Eldar off the "fastest army in the game throne", and all the other things we can do that kicks your opponent square in the balls whatever race they may be, I don't think any Necron player has a right to bitch about sharing some special rules. I've already been asked not to play command barges because of the rage reading about them causes haha. Who else can zoom 36", disembark, and snap fire? Or drop 9 monstrous creatures into most workable armies? I'm honestly surprised there aren't any Ward-hate-threads popping up again crying about surpassing Grey knights. As tim/steve predicted awhile back, necron players are the beardiest bastards around now.
I'm also of the opinion that +2S ap1 is better than ignores invulnerable on a warscythe.


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

Iron Angel said:


> Armorbane, +1 to damage chart, usually striking at S7 A3. AKA, guaranteed dead vehicle.


*
AP1 = +2 Damage Chart, and 4A cause you always charge a vehicle.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

> Armorbane, +1 to damage chart, usually striking at S7 A3. AKA, guaranteed dead vehicle


Most likely dead, but not guaranteed.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

It's +2 to damage chart, armorbane, Rear armor on the Sweep, +1 attack on the charge. It's bad, and now the Overlord can fight in HTH WITHOUT dismounting, making him a single figure danger, with MSS. It will be some time til 6th ed settles out. Which is fine and good for the game.


----------



## Routine (Sep 25, 2011)

It'd be interesting to see what they do with the next codex.. I cant imagine something that would surpass Necrons as they are right now without some of the units and special rules being completely ridiculous, but hey.. power creep happens

The number of flyers the Necrons can bring to the game right now would almost neccesitate either an equal amount of cost effective flyers in the next codex, or the inclusion of an ass-load of Sky-firing weapons. Either way, Im staying away from Allies until the meta game sorts itself out somewhat. Good thing I play for fun most of the time, lol


----------



## The Sturk (Feb 3, 2012)

There isn't going to be another Necron codex for at least 5 years, so I wouldn't worry about that.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

He meant Chaos Cultists, or whatever the next general 40k codex is going to be, that will power creep past the Necrons. Not a new Necron Codex.


----------



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

Actually seeing how Necrons can take CSM as allies... I can't wait for their Codex.

If Daemon Princes are still HQs I'm going to use one as a "C'tan" and then use take some Cultists and make them look like they worship the Necrons and not Chaos Gods. And whatever else I take I'm going to make it look like it's part of a Machine cult or something.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Thats a really awesome idea. I might have to use that myself.


----------



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

Iron Angel said:


> Thats a really awesome idea. I might have to use that myself.


Thanks, I was going to Necron up some Iron Hands but seeing how SM and Necrons are Desperate Allies it's not really wroth it.

I might get an Early start and buy some Terminators to Necron up if I have the money next week.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

That is an awesome idea - when you say a deamon prince as a c'tan are you going to be using a c'tan models as a deamon prince, or are you using a deamon prince with c'tan rules?


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

I would assume he would use the model since he wants the people to look like they worship C'tan, not a Daemon.


----------



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

Iron Angel said:


> I would assume he would use the model since he wants the people to look like they worship C'tan, not a Daemon.


^ This ^

I kit bashed a C'tan of my own making out of: a Tomb King Sepulchral Stalker, Extra bits form Lychguards and Triarch Praetorians, a few from an Ghost Ark, and some Carnifex Scything talons. It happens to be on a 60mm base because it wouldn't balance on a smaller one. It kind of looks like an old Wraith, only bigger. I'd post a picture but my friend is painting it right now so it's at his house.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Thats crazy, do you have a picture?

Edit: Derp.


----------



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

Soon as I get it back I'll post one.


----------

